# Medicating Breeds With Small Beaks



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

On breeds with a small beak, like the Owls, is there a special way to hold their mouth open? My smallest hen fights like crazy when I have to give her liquid medication. It's hard to hold her mouth open without pinching her nostrils shut!


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry put her in a sock with a a hole in the end for the head to stick out , takes care of the fighting part anyway


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Smaller beaked birds will be a little harder But for the short period of time to med You have to do what you have to do.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Motherlodelofts - thanks for the suggestion about using a sock! That will free up one set of hands. She was the pigeon I learned how to give meds on so I think she is less tolerant than the others.

Re lee, have you any experience with holding their lower jaw only? When I had her in for a checkup, the vet held her lower jaw while he did a crop swab. I was afraid to try that one on my own, but this morning my husband held her body and I think she actually preferred it since it left her upper beak free. She still fought, but wasn't as frantic. Not sure that I'd want to do that very often, though!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I really have not bred from the short beaked birds. Though some look nice. I prefured other breeds. But I have to say Considering the short time of meds. You would give . How ever you find that works will work.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Meds!*

I have Budapest Tumblers I wrap them in a cloth when I med them, trim beak ect... I was wondering though, the canker pills I have are big, I think they'd be too big to fit in their throats without choking them.  Am I correct? I was thinking of chopping them in half? Suggestions??? THANKS!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

That would be the thing to do


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

PapaPigeon said:


> .....the canker pills I have are big, I think they'd be too big to fit in their throats without choking them.  Am I correct? I was thinking of chopping them in half? Suggestions??? THANKS!


Hi PapaPigeon,

I use a regular pill cutter that you buy @ drugstore. I've had to quarter on occasion for sick birds. Using the cutter helps to keep the tablets from fragmenting alot, jmo.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Fp and Papa Pij,

Papapigeon...what kind of canker meds are you using? Spartix I'm familiar with and are usually 10mgs and seem large, but are easily swallowed by pigeons. If you ever noticed, pigeons are quite capable of swallowing very large kernals. What I would suggest is either cutting them in half like you mentioned, OR wetting the tablets with a quick soak in water before administering the pill to the bird for ease of swallowing.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

I'm not sure what type, I got them from an older pigeon guy who helps me out. I'm going to order some of my own once I get my next paycheck. LOL.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Half Tabs*

I also halve the Spartrix tabs for the Old German Owls. Most pigeon meds are based on homing pigeon sized birds, so I adjust down for them (the hens average 300 gms in weight). The larger peas are much for them, but they can eat the smaller yellow and green peas.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Different breeds have a larger or smaller throat. Breaking in half on larger med pills or tabs. Is just a must. Or a person could disolve the med and use a syringe with tubing to adminster Its easyer to break it.


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the Advice!


----------

